# Green Dial Aquis?



## krisrsolebury

Hi -

Looking through a few midrange dive watches I'm considering in the next couple months, and one contender is of course the Aquis.

The one I'm most interested in is this one - new (2017) style Aquis, but with green dial and polished green bezel:

https://www.oris.ch/en/watch/oris-aquis-date/01-733-7730-4157-07-4-24-64eb

Googling the reference is bringing me no luck outside of Oris's own site, and I stopped by a local AD today who "couldn't find it in his catalog" but is calling them for me.

In the meantime...does anyone here own one of these seemingly elusive watches, and might be able to post a few real life photos?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## krisrsolebury

ps -

If it hasn't been done yet, I'd like to get on record naming it the Oris Hulkuis.


----------



## AdmiralMitov

Interesting find, I checked the list with the available models, and the following one is new as well:

Black 43,5mm with a glossy bezel and a black sunburst dial...

https://www.oris.ch/en/watch/oris-aquis-date/01-733-7730-4134-07-8-24-05peb


----------



## commanche

Holy Hulk you beautiful!


----------



## JTO

That looks beautiful. I don't have that version but I have the previous green bezel aquis. I actually ended up brushing the bracelet months after I took this picture. Its not as flashy as before but I just don't worry about it as much and it doesn't look worn at all.


----------



## jalcon

Wow those are gorgeous.


----------



## MR028

krisrsolebury said:


> Hi -
> 
> Looking through a few midrange dive watches I'm considering in the next couple months, and one contender is of course the Aquis.
> 
> The one I'm most interested in is this one - new (2017) style Aquis, but with green dial and polished green bezel:
> 
> https://www.oris.ch/en/watch/oris-aquis-date/01-733-7730-4157-07-4-24-64eb
> 
> Googling the reference is bringing me no luck outside of Oris's own site, and I stopped by a local AD today who "couldn't find it in his catalog" but is calling them for me.
> 
> In the meantime...does anyone here own one of these seemingly elusive watches, and might be able to post a few real life photos?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 12849493


This is a brand new version of the Aquis Date, released about a week ago. Hence why your AD wouldn't have it in their catalogue yet.

I really like it, but comparisons with the green Rolex Submariner Hulk will be inevitable.


----------



## mplsabdullah

Looks very cool. Aquis has been on my radar for quite a while and this may be the push. Was really tempted by the new 39.5 however the 43 fits me alright and I'd be willing to do the slightly larger size in this green.


----------



## krisrsolebury

MR028 said:


> This is a brand new version of the Aquis Date, released about a week ago. Hence why your AD wouldn't have it in their catalogue yet.


Thank you for the info - I suppose I'll have to sit and wait like everyone else. Can't wait to see how it looks in person; it's already very tempting. The 2017 versions with the new hands/small case modifications were already things I liked a lot but this new dial is the thing that will probably make me finally buy.

Thanks again!


----------



## mase44

That green is great in the picture. I can't wait to see it in real life, I hope it eventually shows up in the 39.5.


----------



## yankeexpress

Interesting that the new models have AQUIS on the dial


----------



## sticky

yankeexpress said:


> Interesting that the new models have AQUIS on the dial


I looked at the picture and drooled over it but managed th miss that detail - I put it down the the flu virus I'm doing battle with.


----------



## catlike

Looks great! The new Aquis fits my wrist really well but the last thing I need is another black or blue watch. Looks like it's time to flip a couple and free up funds/room :-d


----------



## nordwulf

Found this picture online but lighting and picture quality are not the greatest. Just curious to see how the bezel will match with the dial in real life. A black bezel like with the blue sunray dial would have been a safer choice?


----------



## Earl Grey

nordwulf said:


> Found this picture online but lighting and picture quality are not the greatest. Just curious to see how the bezel will match with the dial in real life. A black bezel like with the blue sunray dial would have been a safer choice?


Agreed. Always prefer a black or steel bezel with a colored dial.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MR028

yankeexpress said:


> Interesting that the new models have AQUIS on the dial


All the 2017 onwards Aquis have that; similar now to the Big Crown ProPilot series.


----------



## jalcon

yankeexpress said:


> Interesting that the new models have AQUIS on the dial


They all did last year too..


----------



## WnS

I'm late to the party, but it's on my radar too.

Looks like this watch is officially out. most AD should have it.

NO GREY MARKET ALLOWED ON THIS FORUM

Found a HQ real life photo too. Looks gorgeous, while not as nice as the Rolex Hulk, it's a bargain at 1/6 of the price.


----------



## MR028

WnS said:


> I'm late to the party, but it's on my radar too.
> 
> Looks like this watch is officially out. most AD should have it.
> 
> NO GREY MARKET ALLOWED ON THIS FORUM
> 
> Found a HQ real life photo too. Looks gorgeous, while not as nice as the Rolex Hulk, it's a bargain at 1/6 of the price.
> 
> View attachment 12958763


I'm loving this new colour version of the Aquis!


----------



## DashFlash

For the love of god I hope they make a 39.5mm version! That would be an absolute must buy for me.


----------



## pepcr1

Just ordered this from Toppers


----------



## pepcr1




----------



## Drudge

DashFlash said:


> For the love of god I hope they make a 39.5mm version! That would be an absolute must buy for me.


Same here. If it were also NO date I might buy two, LOL!


----------



## rwsimbulan

I just ordered the new “hulk”
Coming next week! I’m super excited!
I’ll post pictures as soon as I get it 
YAY me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nykfan

awesome can't wait to see. The green looks awesome.


----------



## Generation

Hi, rwsimbulan, would you be able to say where you're located? I called a few ADs in the U.S. last week, and none had the green Aquis in stock. They all said it would be about 4-6 weeks. I did put in an order from one of the ADs, so I would be quite happy if it arrived this week.


----------



## rwsimbulan

Generation said:


> Hi, rwsimbulan, would you be able to say where you're located? I called a few ADs in the U.S. last week, and none had the green Aquis in stock. They all said it would be about 4-6 weeks. I did put in an order from one of the ADs, so I would be quite happy if it arrived this week.


I got mine in Toronto Canada. I'm picking it up today but was shipped last week. Arrived 3 days after I ordered it. The shipment came from USA and I was only able to order the green with rubber strap because that was the only one available in stock. I got really lucky because the other ADs also said 4-6 weeks. I also negotiated with the dealer for a free steel bracelet so I'm happy with the purchase 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Generation

rwsimbulan said:


> I got mine in Toronto Canada. I'm picking it up today but was shipped last week. Arrived 3 days after I ordered it. The shipment came from USA and I was only able to order the green with rubber strap because that was the only one available in stock. I got really lucky because the other ADs also said 4-6 weeks. I also negotiated with the dealer for a free steel bracelet so I'm happy with the purchase
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It sounds like you got a good deal. Please post photos when you get it. I wanted the one with the SS bracelet, so that's probably why it's taking longer.


----------



## rwsimbulan

Generation said:


> It sounds like you got a good deal. Please post photos when you get it. I wanted the one with the SS bracelet, so that's probably why it's taking longer.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Generation

rwsimbulan said:


> Generation said:
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like you got a good deal. Please post photos when you get it. I wanted the one with the SS bracelet, so that's probably why it's taking longer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Oh, wow! That's the best photo I've seen yet! I'm even more excited about getting mine now.

I was previously looking into the Hulk -- so I've seen many Hulk photos -- and I'd say this Oris is definitely a viable alternative.


----------



## MRizzle

I don’t have any pictures to lend to this but I saw it in person and it’s an absolutely stunning watch. The green is also extremely subtle. Catch the light hitting it angled and, in some lights, it appears almost silver/titanium in colour but in others it is the most stunning green. Chatting with the watch specialist where I viewed it today (and sorry if this is not new information) but they are also releasing an aqua blue version of it in the next month or two. It retails at around £200 more than this one does in the U.K. 

Also, if you’re in the U.K. just now, there’s 15% off Oris watches to be had in Goldsmiths stores which makes this watch an even more attractive proposition. I’d love one but just beyond my budget sadly.


----------



## hrs12150

Next up, Pepsi bezel aquis? /grin


----------



## Cybotron

I really like this one. I just might have to get it.


----------



## Manxpot

I agonised over a Blue Aquis v Blue Hydroconquest before picking the Longines as I knew I'd wear it more. The Oris started an itch though, that I think I need to scratch


----------



## OmegaSMPMan

Bought this last week, its a lovely colour in the flesh.


----------



## OmegaSMPMan

Here is mine.


----------



## smk582

OmegaSMPMan said:


> Here is mine.


That green is gorgeous!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------

